# future 240z owner



## kristoc (Apr 28, 2004)

ok i'm starting to get some funding together, and soon i'll be able to buy my second car (my first being my lil work horse, 1988 sentra wagon) i want a 240z, tho what fun is it to get a car that's completely awesome without any effort. so i'm thinking of doing some restoration/custom work. basically what i'm wondering, i know that several people have considered putting the fabled sr20det in the 240Z. my question is, i know it's possible to fit it in setup for rear wheel drive. i wonder how hard it would be to get the sr20det to run with awd. would it have to be mounted like a front wheel drive engine? or is there a way to get the awd tranny to work mounted sideways? is it possible? i dunno, which is why i'm askin you guys. if all else fails i guess i could mount it in like a 240sx would.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The SR20DET was in a RWD application. Unless you mean the RB26DETT. In which case you can use the RB25 RWD tranny , they are basically the same engine block.


----------



## SER240Z (Jul 16, 2003)

The GTiR in Japan ran a SR20DET all whell drive. It was mounted east-west like a front-driver.

I don't know if the engine bay of a 240Z is wide enough to mount a sr20 like that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SER240Z said:


> The GTiR in Japan ran a SR20DET all whell drive. It was mounted east-west like a front-driver.
> 
> I don't know if the engine bay of a 240Z is wide enough to mount a sr20 like that.


I never knew there was an SR in an AWD application. I only knew of the RWD ones. But I think an RB26 and the ATESSA system would be interesting to fit into a 240. Lighter than a GTR , with the same capablities?


----------

